# Angle-headed Dragon Advice



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys i recently purchased a pair of 2month old Angle Heads on Saturday at the VHS expo and would like some advice from experienced breeders/keepers, now I've done some thorough research into this species before i decided to acquire some.





Now this is a picture of their setup which is pretty basic:



Within the setup is a large water bowl so they can bathe and drink, many plants and a vertical, forked branch to climb on. I'm sterilising some sticks i brought out of the garden by hosing them down ,wrapping them in a garbage bag and leaving them out in the sun. And ill also be adding some more vine like plants so they may climb and also to imitate the rainforest canopy as it's important they have some cover.

Feeding/Watering:
i feed them 4 small crickets each day (Every 3rd feed i dust them with multivitamin). Spray them twice daily and change their water daily.

Heating/Lighting:
I provide them with a 7.0 UVB globe in conjunction with a 2.0 UVB in a exo terra reflector for optimum UV. And heating i am aware they dont require much between Roughly October-Early April. But i intend to keep their enclosure to about 20-26 degrees with a heat pad over winter.

Anything else i should know???

Thanks.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 6, 2017)

Similar to Boyd's, these lizards like vertical "trunks" to hang out on - they perch on these off the ground and watch for any insects or other favourites. When danger approaches they simply move around to the other side. They probably also don't like bright light - these are dragons of the understorey and live in semi-shade much of the time.

Jamie


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 6, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> Similar to Boyd's, these lizards like vertical "trunks" to hang out on - they perch on these off the ground and watch for any insects or other favourites. When danger approaches they simply move around to the other side. They probably also don't like bright light - these are dragons of the understorey and live in semi-shade much of the time.
> 
> Jamie



Yeh I'm planning on adding more plants so they acts as a shade to the lizards.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 6, 2017)

I have just gone to the pet shop bought another large vine plants and draped it over the stick so there is some shade i also took out one globe so the light is less intense.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 6, 2017)

And they're eating


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 6, 2017)

@pythoninfinite


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 7, 2017)

BUMP!!!!!, Any input will be helpful thanks


----------



## Zarle (Mar 7, 2017)

I have some of these guys! If you live in an area with rainforests, I found they love to sleep among high up mossy stick clusters which I collect from the forest. 
It is really important to give them plenty of calcium powder when they are young, I had to give mine calcium power every time because at every 3rd feed they started showing signs of deficiency. 
A friend of mine gives his dragons a feed of meal worms every 2 weeks, but since my dragons found out about worms, they are not so interested in plain old crickets....so be careful not to spoil them (they will not be healthy if they eat worms all the time)


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 8, 2017)

Zarle said:


> I have some of these guys! If you live in an area with rainforests, I found they love to sleep among high up mossy stick clusters which I collect from the forest.
> It is really important to give them plenty of calcium powder when they are young, I had to give mine calcium power every time because at every 3rd feed they started showing signs of deficiency.
> A friend of mine gives his dragons a feed of meal worms every 2 weeks, but since my dragons found out about worms, they are not so interested in plain old crickets....so be careful not to spoil them (they will not be healthy if they eat worms all the time)



Thanks Zarle ill keep that in mind i wasn't intending on feeding them meal worms till they were bigger. PS how often do u clean out the enclosure and how do u do it??


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 8, 2017)

I also heard they need quite a bit of cover from UVB light so i rearranged the enclosure placed the large leafed plant under the globe so it acts as a shield, and moved the vine to the stick i placed in there so the dragons can hide under the leaves.


----------

